# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laminating Chipboard

## ndaki

We are renovating our laundry.  Need to put in a new benchtop about 3m long.  I have a nice piece of t&g chipboard from the flooring, 19mm thick.  Is it possible or suitable for this to be used as the benchtop, adding on laminate covering?   
Can it be done, should it be done and does anyone have a link to site showing how? (preferably video).

----------


## Master Splinter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcvO2olyIdo&feature=related"]YouTube - Extreme How To - Re-laminating Countertops[/ame] 
Much like this, just ignore the 'preparing the old countertop' part.  You may find it cheaper to buy a pre-made, pre-laminated length of bench than buy a full sheet of laminate, glue, router, router bits etc etc...

----------

